# Can you purchase Sunday NFL Ticket on a per Sunday basis?



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

Can you purchase DirecTV Sunday NFL Ticket for one day? If so would it include SF or is that an additional cost?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I dont know for sure but my guess would be its just Sunday Ticket if not just one game. I doubt SuperFan would be a part of it.


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have turned to certain games this season and seen that they have a "purchase this game for $44" tag at the bottom. Now, not sure if that is just for THAT game or if they start billing you for the season (in 5 payments). You may want to call DirecTV and find out.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

evans5150 said:


> I have turned to certain games this season and seen that they have a "purchase this game for $44" tag at the bottom. Now, not sure if that is just for THAT game or if they start billing you for the season (in 5 payments). You may want to call DirecTV and find out.


and I wonder if it is that one game or all games that day for $44.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

Please be careful. That is to get you to sign(bite the bait) and then you're stuck with their whole ST package. Please *pass*. In fact I called a while back except it was for MLB but the same single pay per view question. I was told either the whole season package or nothing at ALL. The CSR clearly stated D* does NOT have single pay per view.*
*Of course the exceptions are the movies and the boxing/Martial Arts bouts...


----------



## Craig J (Jan 27, 2004)

As I have had to work numerous Sundays over the past several years I have in fact ordered NFL Sunday Ticket on an a la carte basis & you do get ALL of the games for that particular Sunday. It used to be $39.99 so I see it has gone up $5 but no surprise there. You are NOT committed for the whole Sunday Ticket just the Sundays that you want. MLB has no such program but there was a lawsuit many years ago that was settled with Diretcv legally having to offer the NFL Sunday Ticket on a Sunday to Sunday basis. I do NOT know if the Super Fan is included [I don't have HD] & I have NOT ordered any Sundays this year but everything I have stated is true UNLESS it has actually changed starting this year? I doubt that though considering the prompt is still on the screen for ordering on that day. Also I was initially told by a CSR that you only get the games on the TV [D-receiver] from which you order so keep that in mind when & if you choose this option. However I will tell you that we have 6 receivers in our household & every year we get all the games on all 6 receivers!!!??? Again as I have NOT ordered [Nov 9th will be the first Sunday] any Sundays this year pehaps this too has changed?? Take care everyone.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

You are correct as I found out (or I should say my friend did). You only get the SD games though unless you want to pay $99 for SF to get them in HD which he opted not to do.


----------

